# كيف تصبح مهندس مدنى ناجح؟



## sars010 (24 فبراير 2009)

يعتبر هذا الموضوع اول مشاركه ليا على هذا المنتدى الناجح انا طالب بكلية الهندسه جامعة طنطا الفرقه الثالثه واردت ان اشارك بهذه الفكره التى تعتبر بدايه جيده لكل مهندس حديث التخرج او مازال فى مرحلة الدراسه واساس الفكره هى الاستفاده من المهندسين الافاضل زوى الخبره فى مجال الهندسه المدنيه فى مساعدة حديثى التخرج فى وضع خطه اذا سار عليها يصبح بالفعل مهندس ناجح وأرجو من كل من تعجبه الفكره ابداء خطوات وافكار تساعد حديثى التخرج
واذا نالت الفكره اعجاب حضراتكم فأرجو منكم تثبيتها لانها ستساعد على دخول كثييييير من حديثى التخرج فقط لمحاولة معرفة
كيف يصبح مهندس مدنى ناجح؟
وشكرا
مهندس/ احمد ابوالمجد


----------



## sars010 (24 فبراير 2009)

*شارك ولو بفكره واحده*

اول مره وصلت نت فيها كتبت فجوجل كيف تصبح مهندس مدنى ناجح؟ ولم اجد كلمه تخص هذا الموضوع وهذا ما اوحى الى بالفكره وسأكتب ما استفدته من اسئلتى المتكرره لذوى الخبره وارجو ان تكون مثل تشجيع الاخرين للكتابه فى مثل هذا الموضوع والخطوات كالاتى


1_ اولا اتقاء الله (ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب)صدق الله العظيم
2_ حب ما تعمل ويكن لك الشرف انك مهندس مدنى او باذن الله ستصبح
3_الاجتهاد (من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد)
(وما نيل المطالب بالتمنى ولكن تأخذ الدنيا غلابا)
(من طلب العلا سهر الليالى)
4_ حب التعلم والبحث والاستشاره والاستفاده من خبرة وأخطاء السابقين
5_محاولة معرفة كل ما يخص تخصصك سواء محتاجه او لأ


وشكرا واعتبر هذه بدايه لكل مهندس يدخل الموضوع بابدأء فكره او خطأ وقع فيه ويتمنى ان لم يفعله مثل السفر او لأ الكسل ام لا وكذلك اخطاء اثناء الشغل من حيث الشخصيه القويه وطرقة التعامل مع العمال وكذلك الاخطاء الهندسيه التى واجهته والله المستعان


----------



## sars010 (24 فبراير 2009)

*كلمه*

كلمه قالها دكتور لى د/ زكريا حفظه الله
المهندس المدنى يفرق عن غيره بمعرفته للقوى(forces)ومعرفته لكيفية حلها ويوجد حوالى 50 قوه فى حياتنا المدنيه لابد للمهندس المدنى معرفتها تمام المعرفه


كما قال جزاه الله خيرا ان سيف المهندس هو المعادلات يستخدمها للرد على او حل اى مسأله او سؤال يخص الهندسه المدنيه حتى يكون فى فرق بينه وبين غيره


----------



## johnsafi (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## cvl_83 (24 فبراير 2009)

the civil engineer is 
1dirty hand with dirty clothes


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (24 فبراير 2009)

فعلا فكره جيدا جدا ونرجو من الهندسين ذوي الخبره ان يضعوا لمساتهم في هذا الموضوع حتى تعم الفائده وجزاكم الله خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حمدان عوضين (24 فبراير 2009)

فعلا فكره جيده ولابد من المشاركات الفعاله التي تفيد الطالب او حديث التخرج ونرجو من الساده الأفاضل تزويدنا بالمعلومات من خلال خبرتهم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نزار ابو مصطفى (25 فبراير 2009)

يجب ان يكون المهندس هو صاحب الكلمة الفصل في المشروع 
وان لا يتاثر رايه بالضغوط التي تمارس عليه لان العمل النظامي يحتاج الى مزيد من المبالغ يبخل المنفذون في تقديمها 
واذا كان متاكد من رايه يجب ان يصر عليه وان يخطط للعمل من بدايته حتى مكان الاستراحةومكان الخرائط والوثائق وان كان كثير من هذه الامور يعتمد على المنفذ اذ يجب ان تكون هذه الامور لها وزن في تقييم المنفذ 
وان يكون الاخلاص للعمل هو ديدنه


----------



## eng abdallah (25 فبراير 2009)

لكي تصبح إنسانا ناجحا في أي مجال سواء في الهندسة أو غيره

لا بد أن تتقي الله أولا وتجعل عملك في هذا المجال في سبيل الله عز وجل

ثم تتخذ هدفا تسير عليه حتى تصل

وشكرااااااااااااااااااا

abdallah


----------



## عقيل حاتم محمد (25 فبراير 2009)

ألأمانة والأخلاص في العمل هما سر نجاح المهندس
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر اخونا العزيز على الكلام القيم والطيب وجزاك الله خيراً 
ولك منى التحية والتقدير على مشاركتك


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (27 فبراير 2009)

cvl_83 قال:


> the civil engineer is
> 1dirty hand with dirty clothes


 
دة كلام مايصحش كدة اين المشرفين ناقص تقول يكون حافي ولا هدومه مقطعه :73:


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (27 فبراير 2009)

مهندس من الشمال قال:


> دة كلام مايصحش كدة اين المشرفين ناقص تقول يكون حافي ولا هدومه مقطعه :73:


 زملائي الأكارم :
ما أفهمه من كلام الزميل cv-83 ليس بإساءة للمهندسين المدنيين أو الهندسة المدنية 
و لكن ما يقصده الزميل و عليه ان يوضح ذلك أن عمل المهندسين المدنيين في المواقع لا يؤدي 
إلا لوساخة اليدينو الملابس و لكن يازميل العزيز هذه الملابس و الأيدي التي تتسخ بنت الماضي و تنبي الحاضر و المستقبل و بدونه لا يمكنان يقوم شئ فالهندسة المدنية و المهندسون المدنيون 
هم الأساس واللبنة الأساسية في معركة البناء . وهذا من خلال عملنا و مناقشتنا لزملائنا مهندسي الكهرباء و الميكانيك فهم يقولون دائماً أنت أيها المدنيون حجر الأساس و بدونكم لا نستطيع أن 
نفعل أي عمل 

تحياتي لكم جميعاً 
م.عبد الحكيم


----------



## المهندس طارق سالم (27 فبراير 2009)

*يامهندس ان الاساسات علم جميل ولكن هناك مشكله عندي مبنى ضخم عند بيوت طين وارض طينيه ونا مهندس وضعت حل الجدار الفاصل هل هناك حل​*


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (28 فبراير 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> زملائي الأكارم :
> ما أفهمه من كلام الزميل cv-83 ليس بإساءة للمهندسين المدنيين أو الهندسة المدنية
> و لكن ما يقصده الزميل و عليه ان يوضح ذلك أن عمل المهندسين المدنيين في المواقع لا يؤدي
> إلا لوساخة اليدينو الملابس و لكن يازميل العزيز هذه الملابس و الأيدي التي تتسخ بنت الماضي و تنبي الحاضر و المستقبل و بدونه لا يمكنان يقوم شئ فالهندسة المدنية و المهندسون المدنيون
> ...


 عزيزي المهندس عبد الحكيم مازلت عند رايي وهذا كلا م لا يجوز واللي مش عاجبه شغلنا يمشي


----------



## Abo Fares (28 فبراير 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> زملائي الأكارم :
> ما أفهمه من كلام الزميل cv-83 ليس بإساءة للمهندسين المدنيين أو الهندسة المدنية
> و لكن ما يقصده الزميل و عليه ان يوضح ذلك أن عمل المهندسين المدنيين في المواقع لا يؤدي
> إلا لوساخة اليدينو الملابس و لكن يازميل العزيز هذه الملابس و الأيدي التي تتسخ بنت الماضي و تنبي الحاضر و المستقبل و بدونه لا يمكنان يقوم شئ فالهندسة المدنية و المهندسون المدنيون
> ...


 
تماماً أخي الكريم، هذا ما أعتقد مقصود الأخ cvl_83 ... 

حقيقة أن العمل في الموقع فيه شيء من الصعوبة هو أمر لا جدال فيه.. فالعمل في الموقع يختلف عن العمل المكتبي من عدة نواح، أهمها الأشخاص الذين يتعامل معهم المهندس، والجهد الجسدي الذي هو أكبر في موقع العمل منه في المكتب.. 

وهنا في سوريا هناك مثل شائع بين المهندسين يصف العمل في الموقع على أنه:
(وقفة في الشموس - ودفع فلوس - ومعاشرة ****) تم تشفير آخر كلمة من قبل المشرف ههههههه

أشكر صاحب الموضوع وجميع المشاركين فيه.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيــــاتي..​


----------



## بهاء راضي (28 فبراير 2009)

احيي الجميع ويا اخوان ما تراه منسب اليك ااخذ به وما تراه غير مناسب اتركه والله الموفق


----------



## the wave (28 فبراير 2009)

*اهمية الهندسة المدنيه*

ان اهمية المهندس المدني في عمله هو الحصول على (اجود عمل وبأقل التكاليف) وعندى معلومه جديده او بالاخص شهاده قالها الدكتور المصري احمد امبابي (ان سور صنعاء القديمه مكون من مادتين اقوى من الخرسانه المسلحه هي الطين و القش والذي يسمى باليمني اللبن فاالطين بمثابة الاسمنت والقش بمثابة حديد التسليح)


----------



## sundus (1 مارس 2009)

انا مهندسة مدني وممارسة نشاطي بهذا المجال لمدة 7 سنوات تقريبا انصح كل مهندس في بداية طريقة ان لا يتسرع ويتخيل نفسة كمل الدراسة واصبح خلاص مهندس ويقدر يتخذ القرار في الامور الكبيرة وخاصة اذا كان موضف لان ومثل ما تعرفون اختصاصنة في نوع من المسؤلية ولذلك يجب ان يكون حذر جدا في اتخاذ اي قرارهندسي وان يستفاد من ذوي الخبرة المحيطين بي والله الموفق


----------



## eng abdallah (1 مارس 2009)

sundus قال:


> انا مهندسة مدني وممارسة نشاطي بهذا المجال لمدة 7 سنوات تقريبا انصح كل مهندس في بداية طريقة ان لا يتسرع ويتخيل نفسة كمل الدراسة واصبح خلاص مهندس ويقدر يتخذ القرار في الامور الكبيرة وخاصة اذا كان موضف لان ومثل ما تعرفون اختصاصنة في نوع من المسؤلية ولذلك يجب ان يكون حذر جدا في اتخاذ اي قرارهندسي وان يستفاد من ذوي الخبرة المحيطين بي والله الموفق


 
كلامك صح يا بشمهندسة سندس


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (3 مارس 2009)

يشكو مجموعة من المهندسين القدامى والذين يعملون في القطاع العام من ترهل خبراتهم الهندسية لعدم عملهم بالاختصاص المطلوب وانه عندما يثقف نفسه كانه ينحت في صخر لان الجهود فردية والههمم ضعفت وطريق العيش شاق : السؤال كيف يعاد هؤلاء للعمل في القطاع الخاص


----------



## محمد رفعت الزيات (3 مارس 2009)

اسعد الله مساكم خبره المهندس فى رايى من خبره احتكاكه بالموقع والصنعيه مع ترجمه الدراسه الى فى الكليه


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــيرا


----------



## ref5553 (3 مارس 2009)

المهندس المدني الناجح يجب ان يتقي الله فيما يفعلة بكل شي
ويعطي المشروع الذي يشرف علية حقة الكامل وان ينفذ المشروع كانة ملك لة شخصيا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (3 مارس 2009)

المهندس الناجح هو المتابع لعمله والمستمع أولا لأصحاب الخبرة وعنده القدرة على البحث المستمر لكل ماهو جديد(طبعا هذا للتميز..؟) وأن يتبع حدسه وحسه في التحليل وعدم التسرع في الحلول وإنما بمراجعتها ...وأن يتكل على الله لأخذ القرار المناسب وبدون الجرأة في اتخاذ القرارات يكون الوضع صعبا لتكون مميزا وأن لاتغضب ليرتفع صوتك على الأخرين مهما كانت الأسباب ومع التوفيق..........
يقول المثل: إن واجهتك مشكلة كبيرة لاتغضب وحافظ على هدوئك فإن قدرت على ذلك فإنك قدت نفسك الى النوعية أي إلى الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ (Quality)


----------



## ma-tawa (3 مارس 2009)

برأيي الحرص في العمل والاستمرار في التعلم هو أهم شي


----------



## cvl_83 (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا لم اقصد الاهانة الى عملي لانني مهندس مدني ولم اقصد الاهانة لاي مهندس مدني ولكنني اعتقد ان المهندس المدني اذا لم يكن في بدايه عمله قد اتسخت يده وملابسه فلن يكون مهندس ناجح (اي ان لا يكون كسول ) وان يكون في الموقع مع كادره من العمال وان يكون قادر على انجاز الاعمال التي يقوم بها العمال الذين يستخدمهم واريد ان اقول ان هذا المثل قاله لي مهندس انجليزي وانا احترم رأي مهندس من الشمال واشكر م.عبد الحكيم


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (5 مارس 2009)

*كيف تصبح مهندسا مدنيا ناجحا*

الحقيقة موضوع مهم جدا وانصحك اخى الحبيب بالاتى
1- قبل التخرج الاستفادة من التدريب العملى باى شركة مقاولات وثق تمام لن تندم لان ذلك سيساعدك فى بداية عملك وكمان يساعدك فى فهم حاجات كتير فى دراستك
2-بعد التخرج ابحث عن الخبرة قبل المال وابدا بشركات المقاولات ولا تفكر فى المكاتب الاستشارية فى بدايتك لانك تحتاج الى الخبرة العملية اولا 
3- شخصيا افضل لك العمل بقطاع المبانى لان به بنود كتيرة وكل يوم فيه جديد ومجال العمل به مفتوح اكتر من اى مجال اخر
4- اثناء العمل حاول كل يوم ان تتعلم شيئا جديدا ولو من صنايعى او مراقب ولا تستكبر ولكن باسلوب ذكى ووممكن تاخد المعلومة من غير ما يحس اللى قدامك انك متعرفهاش
5- مهم جدا فى بدايتك الا تتكلم بمعلومة الا اذا كنت واثقا منها 
6- حافظ على علاقة جيدة مع المراقبين والصنايعية والعمال وده هيكون فى صالحك بدون ما ياخدوا عليك وتصبح الامور سايبة الوسط كويس فى كل شىء
دى حاجات سريعة جات على بالى وسؤالك جميل جدا وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك
اخوك ابو مريم (مهندس استشارى بالسعودية)


----------



## engineer_mido (5 مارس 2009)

م/مصطفى ابو الوفا
انا مهندس حديث التخرج تخرجت في سنة 2007 وخلال هذة الفترة التى عملت بها في مجال الهندسة الانشائيه اوصيكم بالاتى 
1: تقوى اللــــــــــــــــــــه
2: الحصول على اي معلومة من اى فرد في منظومة العمل الانشائى مهما كان دوره في العمل
3:عدم اشعار اى عامل بأنك ليس لديك خبرة حتى لو انت لا تملك الخبرة الكافيه واخذ المعلومة منه بطريقه غير مباشرة
4: عمل مذكرة يوميه تقوم انت بتسجيل اى معلومة جديدة تحصل عليها لان المعلومات تنسى بسرعه وطبيعة هذه المهنه طبيعه تراكميه
5: في حالة وجود اى مخالفات في العمل وعدم استطاعتك تعديلها " اتقى اللــــــــــــــه " واترك العمل فورا وسوف يرزقك الله من حيث لا تحتسب

ورجاء الاهتمام بهذة النصائح حتى لا تدفع الثمن في الدنيا او في الاخرة
اخويكم :
م/ مصطفى محمد ابو الوفا
و
م/محمد رضا محمد الزاوى :مهندس ميكانيكا باور بشركة تعاون طنطا :


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اولا
لابد قبل الكلام عن كيف تصبح مهندسا ناجحا ان نتعلم جميعا لغة الحوار مع بعضنا البعض 
وان يكون خلقنا كخلق النبى المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو القران الذى قال (انما بعثت للأتمم مكارم الأخلاق)
ثم بعد الخلق القويم والجميل الذى يجب علينا ان نتمثل به 
هو الهدف ان احدد لنفسى هدفى ثم غايتى من الحياه 
ثم الأخذ بالأسباب لكى اصبح كما اتمنى 
ومع هذا كله لاننسى تقوي الله
وما توفيقى الا بالله
ان الله مع اللذين اتقوا واللذين هم محسنون
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sars010 (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا وكما قال رسورنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم(خيركم من تعلم القران وعلمه)(وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه)
فى موقف حلو قوى كذا واحد حكاهولى واكون سعيد لو قلتهولكم
ان احيانا كثيره يشعر العمال فى الموقع ان المهندس اللى واقف فى الموقع خبرته قليله فيحاولو يسألوه سؤال وهما متأكدين انو مش هيعرفو فى الحاله دى بقى المهندس يعمل اى
1: انو يروح مكلمه بالانجليزى جملتين على بعض والعامل فساعتها هيسكت وهيتوه وهيقعد يفكر فى الكلام دا
2: انو يعممل مش فاضى ويقولو شويه بس على مخلص الى فايدى ويحاول يعرف الاجابه بطريقة ما 
اكيد فى حلول تانيه بس معرفهاش
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد نابليون (6 مارس 2009)

الفكرة الحقيقة مهمة جدا بالنسبة لحديثي التخرج لذلك علي المهندسين الخبرة الا يبخلوا باي معلومة عن الطلاب وحديثي التخرج
اما لما قاله cv-83
من وجهة نظري هذا لايصح لما فهمته واذا كان هذا ليس هو القصد فعليه التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## مهندس خالد مصطفى (19 مارس 2009)

ahmed_akele111277 قال:


> الحقيقة موضوع مهم جدا وانصحك اخى الحبيب بالاتى
> 1- قبل التخرج الاستفادة من التدريب العملى باى شركة مقاولات وثق تمام لن تندم لان ذلك سيساعدك فى بداية عملك وكمان يساعدك فى فهم حاجات كتير فى دراستك
> 2-بعد التخرج ابحث عن الخبرة قبل المال وابدا بشركات المقاولات ولا تفكر فى المكاتب الاستشارية فى بدايتك لانك تحتاج الى الخبرة العملية اولا
> 3- شخصيا افضل لك العمل بقطاع المبانى لان به بنود كتيرة وكل يوم فيه جديد ومجال العمل به مفتوح اكتر من اى مجال اخر
> ...


شكرا علي هذه النصايح ياباشمهندس و ارجو كتابة بريدك الالكتروني للتواصل اخوك مهندس عمر


----------



## eng_ahmed_amer` (8 يونيو 2009)

ايها الساده الافاضل المهندسون لكى تصبح مهندس مدنى ناجح لابد من الصبر فى كل ما تعمل حتى تصبح ما تريد ان تكون ولا تتردد لحظه فى اعطاء كل ما لديك لكى يقيم مشروعك الذى انت عليه و احفظ دائما هذه الكلمه ( لا تقارن نفسك باى شخص اخر ولكن قارن نفسك بما كنت عليه من قبل وما ستكون عليه فى المستقبل )


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (8 يونيو 2009)

فعلا المهندس المدنى هو الاساس


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يونيو 2009)

civil engineering with out structure rqual zero


----------



## rwmam (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
في اول يوم اعمل به مهندسا استقبلني مدير المشروع في حينها وبعد التعارف والسؤال عن واجبات المهندس وكيف يكون المهندس ناجحا في كل شئ يخص عمله كمهندس قال هذا المدير جمله تتكون من كلمتين وهي عظيمه في معناها كما تبين لي فيما بعد وهذه الجمله هي 
المهندس هو (قرار + خط مستقيم )
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## شهد مصطفى (30 يوليو 2009)

اساس نجاح كل مهندس هو الالتزام بالدين اولا ثم الامانة في العمل والتدقيق بكل الحسابات ولازم كل مهندس يشوف موقع العمل والانسان غير معصوم من الخطا ولكن لابد الاستفادة من الاخطاء..


سيدا كهول اهل الجنة (ابوبكر الصديق وعمر بن الخطاب) 
سيدا شباب اهل الجنة (الحسن والحسين ) 
سيدات نساء اهل الجنة (فاطمة بنت محمد ،خديجة بنت خويلد، مريم ابنة عمران، آسيا بنت مزاحم)​​


----------



## smsmcode (30 يوليو 2009)

لكى تصبح مهندس مدنى ناجح لابد ان تبحث عن العلم فى كل مكان ولا تنتظره.
 ولا تكتفى بالكتب الجامعيه .
وعليك اللجوء لامهات الكتب حتى يزيد وعيك وفهمك.


----------



## شهد مصطفى (30 يوليو 2009)

الامانة والاخلاص والمثابرة والجهد المستمر عوامل كفيلة بنجاح المهندس


----------



## aymanbasal (30 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع واعتقد من وجهه نظرى ان احد اهم الاسباب حتى تكون مهندس مدنى ناجح هو ممارسه العمل بالطبيعه مع تراكم الخبرة


----------



## ispahane26 (30 يوليو 2009)

realy i'm proud to be a civil engineer it's the best of the best of all the time and please becarful of corruption.


----------



## kareem ali (30 يوليو 2009)

والله هذا الموضوع هام لى كمهندس تحت الانشاء وأفدكم الله كما أفدتمونا والرجاء زيادة الحديث فى هذا الموضوع للتذكرة داءما بالسبب الرءيسى فى التحاقنا بدراسة الهندسة


----------



## شهد مصطفى (31 يوليو 2009)

اناايضا متاكدة انه المهندس cv-83 لا يقصد الاساءة للمهندسين ولمكن يقصد انه المهندس حياته تعب في تعب حتى الدراسة يكملها بطلعة الروح وخلونا متفاهمين لان احنا مهندسين ونفهم بعضنا مفروض


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
 صح أنا لساتني طالبة بكلية الهندسة المدنية
 برأي الشخصي إنو أي إنسان ما بينجح بمجال عمله إلا إذا حبه
 وطبعا لازم يعمل وهو واضع مخافة الله والنزاهة نصب عينيه
 مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق لما يرضي الله


----------



## محمد مم (1 أغسطس 2009)

كلمة قالها لي أستاذي الدكتور السيد عبد الفتاح القصبي أننا نتعب ليرتاح الناس ويسعدوا ويأمنوا في مساكنهم


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (1 أغسطس 2009)

اولا اتق الله حيثما كنت 
ثانيا: لا تنقطع عن القراءه والاطلاع علي احث ما وصل اليه العلم فى الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## خالد الحضرمي (22 يناير 2010)

في مشكله تواجه المهندس الناجح وهي رغبة مديره في تغيير التصاميم بحجة قلة التموين او يطلب المدير بتنقيص المواد لتقليل التكلفه ولكنها بالنهايه ستودي الي فشل المشروع لان هذه المشكله واجهت نحن وخاصه في تغيير اقطار الانابيب لتقليل التكلفه وعدم وجود السيوله الكامله للمشروع


----------



## خالد الحضرمي (22 يناير 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي في ابجاد برنامج سريع لتحديد الاقطار لانابيب المياه والمجاري بصوره سريعه وبطريقه علميه صحيحه ولكم الجر والثواب


----------



## e_y.a.s (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا قبل أى شئ لابد من الاعتماد على الله 
وثانيا لا احد منا ينكر ان الدراسه والخبره مكملان لبعضهما البعض 
وان ما لحظته بعد تخرجى مباشرة هو عدم تواصل الاجيال بمعنى بخل المهندسين الاكبر منا بما لديهم من خبره عمليه طبعا إلا من رحم ربى منهم اللذين يحتضنو الخريج ويفيضو مما عندهم من الخبره
وما كان عليا إلا البحث عن كل معلومه لا اعرفها فى الموقع من كل الموجودين فى الموقع إبتداء من مدير المشروع والاستشارى إنتهاء بأصغر صنيعى أخذ منه خبرته بطريق غير مباشر 
بالاضافه الى البحث فى الكتب المنتديات الهندسيه
ودا كله عشان اكون مهندس مدنى ناجح 
وربنا يوفاك يا بشمهندس 
وعلى فكره عنوان المشاركه بتاعتك يستحق الاحترام


----------



## هندسة شبرااا (23 يناير 2010)

ربنا يكرمنا ويخلينا احسن واحسن


----------



## شبراويات (28 يناير 2010)

بسم الله
يجب عليك اخي الا يمر عليك يوم دون الاستفاده وان تحدثت او تعلمت شيئا تعلمه عن معرفه وثقه في المصدر حتي لا تبني الصحيح علي الخطاء


----------



## moh-alabdullh (28 يناير 2010)

مرحبا أريد أن أضيف شيئ بسيط بعد تعيلقكم وهو متابعة كل ماهو حديث من أجهزة وتصاميم ومخططات وأشكال معقدة في التصميم ودائما المهندس الناجح هو الذي يجد الحلول المناسبة للمشاكل التي تواجهه والاقل في التكاليف وإمكانية التنفيذ للمشروع ويجب عليه مراجعة الكتب والقراءة أكبر عدد من الكتب التي تصب في مجاله ويحاول التميز عن غيره من المهندسين والاستفاده من الناس الذين هم أقل من مستواه ولا يتكبر على أحد منهم


----------



## ASHRAF_ENG (5 فبراير 2010)

المهندس المدني الناجح
وكما افاد الاساتذه
هو من يعمل على ان يتعلم كل صغيرة وكبيرة في عمله ومن كل شخص في الموقع .. فحتى العامل قد يمتلك خبرة في مجاله لا امتلكها صحيح انه اكتسبها عن طريق الزمن وليس الدراسة ولكنها مفيدة بالنسبة لي.
وانصح الشباب العمل باليد .. فالعمل الموقعي هو الذي يزيد الخبرة اكثر من المكاتب
دور المهندس يبرز عند ظهور المشكلة وبشكل مفاجيء فهنا يظهر المهندس بهدوءه وتفكيره المنطقي.واكيد سيعطي حلا هندسيا صائباً.

تحياتي


----------



## live3569 (10 مارس 2010)

فين الموضوع


----------



## wahid69 (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد سيد2 (13 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## راشد يوسف (5 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عامر الخميس (8 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه النصائح


----------



## rammah (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
فى نظرى لكى تكون مهندس مدنى ناجح أن تتقى الله أولا
ثانيا أن تدرس بتعمق التخصص الذى تحبه (ولاأقول أن تحب ما تدرسه) لأن حب الشئ يأتى من الله عز وجل
أن تكون قويا جدا فى برامج الكمبيوتر الخاصة بتخصصك
أن يكون همك كله الإبداع فى تخصصك
أن لا يكون همك المال فالغنى والفقر بيد الله
حسن الاخلاق و التصرف


----------



## تركي الفيصل (9 يناير 2011)

*المهندس المدني الناجح*

ألأمانة والأخلاص والخوف من الله في العمل هما سر نجاح المهندس
وبالله التوفيق​


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 فبراير 2011)

اتقى الله حيثما كنت


----------



## manna87 (28 فبراير 2011)

من اهم النقاط انه منسمع كلام الاخرين ونكتشف الحقيقة بانفسنا


----------



## دلتاوى (4 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندسين على هذه النصائح الغاليه
لكن بعد قراءة كل الردود اعتقد ان هناك شىء نساه الجميع وهو الطموح
فالمهندسون في دولة هم معيار تقدمها او تاخرها
ولنا مثال في رئيس وزراء مصر المهندس عصام شرف الذى حاز جائزة الدوله التشجيعيه ثلاث مرات
وهو مهندس مدني قسم طرق وحاصل على جوائز عالميه لمجهوداته في مجال الطرق
واخيرا هنالك حكمه من رياضة الفروسيه تقول
(اذا اردت التصويب على نقطه بعيده فتجاهلها وصوب علي نقطه ابعد منها فان لم تصبت النقطه الابعد اصبت النقطه المراده)


----------



## كوكو777 (4 مارس 2011)

ان يكون صاحب فكر ويحلل ما يمر به من تجارب ليتعلم منها


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (4 مارس 2011)

بعد الأخذ بالأسباب الشرعية من تقوى وإيمان بالله عز وجل ... عليك بأن تكون كالأرض المنخفضة بحيث تأخذ ماءها وماء غيرها وبالتالي تستوعب أكبر قد ممكن من الخبرات الآخرين خلال مدة وجيزة وبدون تعالي وتكبر...
عليك بتحري الحكمة أينما وجدت حتى من أصغر العمال لديك ولكن من دون أن تشعر الآخرين أنك استوعبتها
عليك باحترام عمال الورشات بحرص كبير لأنهم هم سبب نجاحك وبدونهم أنت لا شيء فمه من يصنعون أفكارك ويحققونها على أرض الواقع ولا تقلل من شأنهم أبدا ...
أن يحتضنك ابن حلال في بادئ أمرك ويقودك للطريق وأن تستمر في عمل ما مع شركة ومؤسسة لوقت طويل نوعا ما لأن الانتقالات من مكان لمكان خلال فترة وجيزة هو مضر لك ولمستقبلك...
عليك بالصبر وعدم الاستعجال وكن هادئ رصينا ورزينا في عملك حتى تكتسب احترام الآخرين ولإياك والغضب والنرفزة الزائدة على اللزوم لأن ذلك سوف يظهر نقاط ضعفك على الفور وهذا ما يكتشفه أقل العمال شأنا في الورشة وسيستغلون ذلك لأنهم بالفطرة هم أذكى من عرفت على وجه الأرض بحكم واقعهم العملي..


----------



## محمداحمد5 (6 مارس 2011)

يجب ان يكون المهندس ذو شخصية قوية وحكيمة


----------



## منتظر العبادي (17 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير الجزا على هذ الموضوع


----------



## hero12 (5 يناير 2013)

*هههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## al araby 82 (5 يناير 2013)

كل هذا الكلام صحيح مائة بالمائة :
1_ اولا اتقاء الله (ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب)صدق الله العظيم
2_ حب ما تعمل ويكن لك الشرف انك مهندس مدنى او باذن الله ستصبح
3_الاجتهاد (من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد)
(وما نيل المطالب بالتمنى ولكن تأخذ الدنيا غلابا)
(من طلب العلا سهر الليالى)
4_ حب التعلم والبحث والاستشاره والاستفاده من خبرة وأخطاء السابقين
5_محاولة معرفة كل ما يخص تخصصك سواء محتاجه او لأ

مع اضافة بعض النقاط الهامة وهى كالتالى : 
-لا تحول ان تعرف معلومة جديدة من صناعى ( نجار او حداد اوحتى مشرف ..) يجب ان تكون المعلومة من ذى خبرة او مهندس زميل 
- يجب انت تكون " عينك " تلقط كل جديد وغريب عنك او اى شى تحب تعرف بيتعمل ازاى واثناء ما العامل بينفذه 
- فى بداية اولى سنة بعد التخرج متحولش ان العائد المادى يكون هو رقم واحد 
-عامل الجميع فى الموقع كما تحب ان تعامل حتى يثبت العاكس من ناحيتهم وبناءا عليه يتم التعامل بعد ذلك

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## منصوراوي (6 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك لكم وجعله صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتكم .


----------



## مشروع م.حسن غنايم (2 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيـــكم ألف عافية ^_^ .... 
أنا انضممت لملتقى من بعد ما قرأت هذا الموضوع الرائع و شعرت بأني وصلت للمكان إلي ممكن ألاقيه فيه إلي بدور عليه  فبتمنى تساعدوني  ... 
أنا طالب هندسة مدنية ... 
لدي رغبة كبيرة في التثقف في مجال الهندسة المدنية كي أكون فيها ناجح و قوي ... أرجو من حضرتكم التكرم بإقتراح أسماء كتب مفيدة لي كطالب سنة 3 مدني كي أقرأها  و أستفيد ... 
و الله يعطيكم العافية و مباركة جهودكم


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا
.
.
.


----------



## عبد الحليم الورفلى (3 سبتمبر 2013)

لكن انا يا مهندس تقديري مقبول في بكالوريوس معدل 63.78 انا فاشل ولا انفع الدنيا كلها ضايقة بي شن بنعمل يا مهندسنا جزاك الله كل الخير .


----------



## الميكنيكي (19 يونيو 2015)

الاتقان هو الاهم


----------

